# كتاب رائع / Master Scheduling: A Practical Guide to Competitive Manufacturing



## zidaan (1 يناير 2010)

Master Scheduling: A Practical Guide to Competitive Manufacturing (The Oliver Wight Companies)








John F. Proud "Master Scheduling: A Practical Guide to Competitive Manufacturing (The Oliver Wight Companies)"
Wiley | 2007-02-09 | ISBN: 0471757276 | 688 pages | PDF | 14,5 MB

Master scheduling is an essential planning tool that helps manufacturers synchronize their production cycle with actual market demand. The third edition of this easy-to-follow handbook helps you understand the basic and more advanced concepts of masterscheduling, from implementation to capacity planning to final assembly techniques. Packed with handy checklists and examples, Master Scheduling, Third Edition delivers guidelines and techniques for a world-class master schedule.

links

uploading.com

depositfiles.com

http://rapidshare.com/files/177617865/Master_Scheduling.pdf 



​


----------



## safe4k (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zidaan (7 يناير 2010)

العفو اخي وفقكم الله


----------



## malisss (21 يوليو 2010)

thanksss


----------



## عماد محمود (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## zidaan (23 يوليو 2010)

*العفو اخي وفقكم الله*


----------



## mahmoudara (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zidaan (2 أغسطس 2010)

العفو وفقكم الله


----------

